# Getto gasket cutter



## Janderso (Sep 1, 2020)

I had to punch holes in a gasket for my band saw gear box.
I scratched my head and came up with this.
I used a piece of 303 stainless.
It worked slick.
Having a well equipped work shop is really neat. Neat as napkins.


----------



## pontiac428 (Sep 1, 2020)

Cool, what are you making punched out little disks of gasket material for?


----------



## Janderso (Sep 1, 2020)

pontiac428 said:


> Cool, what are you making punched out little disks of gasket material for?


The gasket for my Delta table saw gear box. Quick and easy. I will re-purpose the 303.


----------



## Aukai (Sep 1, 2020)

It is very pleasing to find that you can make, of fix an issue on your own. Yesterdays gaff deal, the die was too tall for where the press table was, and dropping it to the next hole down would take too much travel for the ram. A face mill in the mill took off .125 from the top flat, "neat as napkins" LOL


----------



## MrWhoopee (Sep 1, 2020)

It's exactly this sort of little thing that I love being able to make. I do it all the time.

oh, and there's an h in ghetto.


----------



## Janderso (Sep 1, 2020)

MrWhoopee said:


> It's exactly this sort of little thing that I love being able to make. I do it all the time.
> 
> oh, and there's an h in ghetto.


Don't I feel silly.
My excuse, I went to Public Skoolz


----------



## mikey (Sep 1, 2020)

Janderso said:


> Don't I feel silly.
> My excuse, I went to Public Skoolz



You blew it, Jeff. You could have blamed the spellchecker!

I make punches all the time. I just turn the diameter I need and run a center drill down the inside to get a sharp inside edge. Fast and it works. I have to agree that having a shop allows you to do some cool stuff!


----------



## Janderso (Sep 1, 2020)

mikey said:


> I just turn the diameter I need and run a center drill down the inside to get a sharp inside edge


That's how I did it. Easy peasy


----------



## Winegrower (Sep 1, 2020)

Yes, making stuff you could buy is a unique pleasure.  

Replacing the front fork seals on my bike, Honda sells a seal seating tool for some big number.   I made one in a few minutes, basically a chunk of steel that slides over the fork and mashes the seal in place.  

I love having a good shop.


----------



## tjb (Sep 1, 2020)

I did something similar to punch out the centers of gaskets for some coasters.  I used a piece of 3/4" aluminum pipe that I sharpened on the lathe.  The pipe, a hammer, a piece of plywood and a jig - I made 16 without having to re-sharpen the punch:







Regards,
Terry


----------



## Janderso (Sep 1, 2020)

That looks great Terry.


----------



## tjb (Sep 1, 2020)

Janderso said:


> That looks great Terry.


Thanks, Jeff.

Here's a finished product of a stack of eight along side a set of hot plates I made.  I was looking pretty good around here to my bride last year!






Regards,
Terry


----------



## markba633csi (Sep 2, 2020)

Jeff:  I also keep one of those school type hand paper punches in the tool box just for things like that- makes a nice 1/4" hole
-M


----------



## SLK001 (Sep 2, 2020)

Doesn't a hole in the center of a coaster kind of defeat the purpose?


----------



## tjb (Sep 2, 2020)

SLK001 said:


> Doesn't a hole in the center of a coaster kind of defeat the purpose?


Nope.


----------



## Janderso (Sep 2, 2020)

markba633csi said:


> Jeff:  I also keep one of those school type hand paper punches in the tool box just for things like that- makes a nice 1/4" hole
> -M


That is a good idea. In fact, that would have been quicker than my gHetto punch.


----------

